# 5 DPO and symptoms???? Also anyone get a BFP at 6 DPO?



## NANandAUBIE (May 31, 2011)

So I am having headaches and nausea. Started yesterday. tingly boobies. Is that even possible 5 dpo????? Also has anyone ever gotten a + hpt at 6 dpo?


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

While I totally think it's possible to have symptoms early on, I don't think it's possible to get a positive HPT at 6 DPO. Implantation occurs from 6-12 DPO and the hCG has to build up AFTER that. Blood tests can be accurate as early as 7 DPO, but if implantation occurred after that even a blood test would be inaccurate at that point. So I would take your symptoms as exciting possibilities and wait to test until at least 8 DPO, though I personally wait until around the time of my missed period or beyond to avoid ambiguity.


----------



## NANandAUBIE (May 31, 2011)

Yah I figured as much... Im 6 dpo. Gonna wait till 10-11 dpo.... Im def not feeling like myself, that's for sure... thanks!


----------



## yoyonana (Jun 10, 2011)

hi i m currently 6dpo too. i understand how eager we wanna see the BFP. but i wil **** wait till 11-12 dpo, i hv got no symptom at all for this momth, althoug i know chances are slim but i wil try to relex and wait for the miracle.....baby dust to you !! :O)


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I know for sure that I've gotten BFPs as early as 7dpo. I use very sensitive tests that I get online. They were very, very faint and I didn't believe I was really seeing anything until I got more definite BFPs later and then went back and looked at my earlier hpts. (Yes, I keep them all.) Of course, the longer you wait the more likely you are to get a more definite BFP but it is possible to get one very early.


----------



## yoyonana (Jun 10, 2011)

hi marinewife..congrate to you on your BFP !!!! :O)

do you hv any symptom during your 1dpo til now ? cos i do not hv any symptom at all.. . jus wanna know if i m out this month..currently 7dpo


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyonana*
> 
> hi marinewife..congrate to you on your BFP !!!! :O)
> 
> do you hv any symptom during your 1dpo til now ? cos i do not hv any symptom at all.. . jus wanna know if i m out this month..currently 7dpo


Thanks. I'm 33w now so it may be hard for me to remember. I don't recall having any symptoms early on. You certainly are not out if you don't have any yet and/or if you don't get a BFP so early. Most people will not get a BFP so early. I don't know why I do. Maybe I implant early and/or my lp is on the short side, usually 12 days.

The average day for implantation is 7dpo but it the range is 5-12dpo and it takes at least 2 days for hCG to build up enough in your urine to show on a very sensitive hpt. That means the earliest the average woman could possibly expect to get a BFP is 9dpo if an extra sensitive test is used. However, since implantation can occur as late as 12dpo and still be viable (It can occur even later and be viable but the chances are a lot lower.) and it can take longer for hCG to build up enough in urine, don't get discouraged if you don't get a BFP before 14dpo.

Good luck!


----------



## yoyonana (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks a heapss marinewife....this little advise and encouragement mean so much to me......









i wil try to stay positive and wait for the miracle...finger cross.....


----------



## rah0315 (Mar 24, 2010)

I got my latest BFP at 7dpo. I'm 99% sure of when I O'd and we conceived since my hubby was out of town before that. It is possible. My BFP was with the Wondfo test strip and there was no mistaking it was positive. It can happen.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. I'm about 6 dpo and the last 2 days I've had a coffee aversion. I usually drink a cup in the morning and I have not been able to get it down. It makes me feel all gaggy. I don't know if it's "normal" for me because last pregnancy I completely weaned myself from caffeine before TTC.

Anyway, it's making me so anxious because we were not TTC but had an "oops." ...so we'll see. I'm pretty tempted to take a cheap test in the morning though.


----------



## DeepaVikram (Feb 22, 2012)

Iam 5DPO. Had 97.6 today.Mine is 28 days cycle.

When Can i test for Pregnancy?


----------

